# Professional Excel Development



## XL Pro (Dec 11, 2004)

oooh... I can't wait for this book to come out... it targets profession Excel developers: Professional Excel Development



> Finally, there's a book that treats Excel as the powerful development platform it really is, and covers every facet of developing commercial-quality Excel applications.
> 
> This is not a book for beginners. Writing for professional developers and true Excel experts, the authors share insider's knowledge they've acquired building Excel applications for many of the world's largest companies—including Microsoft. Professional Excel Development demonstrates how to get the utmost from Excel, addressing everything from application architectures through worksheet and userform design, charting, debugging, error handling and optimizing performance. Along the way, the authors offer best practices for every type of Excel development, from building add-ins through interacting with XML Web services.
> 
> The book is more than just a theoretical tour through the various concepts and techniques employed by professional-level Excel developers.



Many of the books I have are for beginners-intermediate, some books will cover topics the others don't.  I hope this one is more comprehensive.


----------

